# AD...UScA or GSDCA...does it matter?



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

I have a question about one the requirements for the SV breed surveys....the AD.

I am a UScA member....For the AD am I able to trial at a GSDCA event if the judge is a SV judge? Or does the breed survey require I trial under a UScA sanctioned trial with a SV judge? 

***I know for a UScA breed survey they have to be a UScA sanctioned event. I'm not sure about the SV Breed Survey.***

Thanks!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I see your question was answered on the IPO page. Not sure where you are going for a GSDCA trial but did you see there is a trial in April in southern PA under USCA. I did my BH under that judge. Super nice guy.


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

Jax08 said:


> I see your question was answered on the IPO page. Not sure where you are going for a GSDCA trial but did you see there is a trial in April in southern PA under USCA. I did my BH under that judge. Super nice guy.



Oh really? No I didn't see it posted on the UScA website...thanks! Is that the IPO TRIAL LEHIGH VALLEY PERFORMANCE K9S? Its almost 4 hours from me lol. I have it on my radar if nothing comes up closer. Ideally I'd like to do the AD in early spring so the timing works great  It is still early on in the year and some clubs haven't posted their 2016 trials yet.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Lehigh sounds right. I think that one was the only one I saw in early spring. Lots in June so far.


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

There were several I saw with an AD being offered, but more were UScA judges, I need an SV one : ( I actually saw that Tri State Schutzhund Verin is having a Trial, Show, Breed Survey, and Helper Certification...more than likely an AD as well I was told. Reston, VA is WAY closer...so if they offer it I will go there. They have an SV judge.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Lehigh judge is an SV judge.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

GSDCA should SV judges I would think - don't think - but could be wrong - that the WDA line up went over and was approved - and they only had a handful of judges anyway.


I always like to get my BHs and ADs under an SV judge - watch out for Heiko Grube tho!!! LOL LOL He gets on a bike and goes along with for the ride to be sure that whole 12 miles gets ridden!!!

Lee


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

wolfstraum said:


> GSDCA should SV judges I would think - don't think - but could be wrong - that the WDA line up went over and was approved - and they only had a handful of judges anyway.
> 
> 
> I always like to get my BHs and ADs under an SV judge - watch out for Heiko Grube tho!!! LOL LOL He gets on a bike and goes along with for the ride to be sure that whole 12 miles gets ridden!!!
> ...


I have been in contact with Steve from Tri State Schutzhund Verin. They have an SV judge and are planning to do the AD. I want to do a SV breed survey...All I need left are the AD and IPO1...everything is so far has been under the SV. These are the judges. Not sure who will be judging the AD though. Trial Judge SV Bernhard Prem and 
Show Judge SV Karl Heinz Gladbach. I had to giggle at the judge riding the bike. I assumed they all did or is it normally based on the honor system lol? Thanks for the verification.


----------

